# Vintage Cameras



## P Bailey (Dec 24, 2003)

I am interested in vintage cameras. I repair and use them. I prefer medium and large format, but have shot many rolls of 35mm. I also do some pinhole photography with homemade cameras. I have designed a web site as a showcase for my hobby. Anyone here with similiar interests ?


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 26, 2003)

Absolutely, check out the collectors' forum.


----------

